
Your Enthusiasm May Harm Your Project - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/01/01/hazardous-enthusiasm.html
======
paktek123
I agree with the above but when does it get to a point where due to the
architect innovation is slowing down? Yes ultimately it will be the
usage/usefulness/contribution of the open source project that will determine
if its healthy but how do you tell?

When a enthusiast comes on board, they bring in new ideas, new tech etc. If
they are proposing changes what is the real reason they feel they have to make
that change? And how to distinguish between instability and stability of
introducing that change?

